# Specific use of Nylon in WW2 two-seater Bomber plane cockpits



## jtolete (Nov 17, 2014)

I was wondering if there was a specific use of nylon in two-seater bomber planes in WW2 specifically protecting the pilots or if anything in the cockpit utilizes nylon. Not looking for anything related to flak jackets, ropes, ties, helmets, more so the plane. Thank you


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Nov 18, 2014)

The only nylon, I'm aware of, came in packets of two, and were carried by aircrew for the express purpose of seducing young females, once they were back on terra firma. I believe, though, that some parachutes were made of nylon, to the distress of aforesaid females, who used the earlier-used silk to make dresses (especially wedding dresses.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

